

THe joys and sorrows of deep work - ridruejo
http://calnewport.com/blog/2012/10/23/the-joys-and-sorrows-of-deep-work/

======
incision
>I spent hours today doing intellectual battle with a set of formalisms that
still largely confuse me. In the long run, I know this type of battle is
crucial (past experience has shown that even just a few dozen hours of such
grappling can lay the foundation for multiple publications). But in the short
run, it leaves me feeling like I accomplished nothing concrete with my day.

I know the feeling.

Personally, I've had great success relating this to physical exercise,
strength training in particular.

I don't expect to be able to lift more every day, week or even month that I go
to the gym, but I understand that every day I do go and fully apply myself is
building toward the next goal.

